# Neue Regeln: Dialer-Betreiber werfen das Handtuch



## sascha (23 April 2005)

*Neue Regeln: Dialer-Betreiber werfen das Handtuch*

Die neuen Vorgaben für 09009-Dialer, die ab Mitte Juni verbindlich werden, werfen ihre Schatten voraus: Drei große deutsche Dialer- und Programmbetreiber ziehen sich jetzt aus dem Geschäft mit den Einwählprogrammen zurück. Die Online Ideas GmbH teilte mit, dass ihr Partnerprogramm „sms-stadt.de“ zum 1. Mai eingestellt werde. Der Dialerbetreiber Global Netcom kündigte an, bei ihm stehe die „Paymentlösung Dialer“ in Zukunft nicht mehr zur Verfügung. Und die Headix GmbH versteigert bei ebay ihr gesamtes Dialer-Partnerprogramm. Einzelne Medien feiern schon das Ende des Dialers in Deutschland – wenn wohl auch etwas verfrüht. 

Sechs Wochen sind es noch, bis die neuen Dialer-Regeln der Regulierungsbehörde definitiv zur Pflicht werden. Vom 17. Juni an müssen Verbraucher klar und deutlich auf die Preise hingewiesen werden, die ihnen bei der Einwahl über einen Dialern entstehen. Was eigentlich eine Selbstverständlichkeit im Geschäftsverkehr sein sollte, war und ist bei Dialern in Deutschland bisher eher Glückssache. Betreiber und Anbieter lockten potenzielle Kunden zwar mit bunten Bildern und großen Versprechungen; was diese letztlich zahlen sollten, ging dabei aber in der Regel unter. Deshalb zog die Regulierungsbehörde jetzt – spät aber spürbar – die Zügel an: In Zukunft soll ein neues Dialer-Zustimmungsfenster darüber informieren, dass die Einwahl kostenpflichtig ist (Dialerschutz.de berichtete).

Seit die neuen Regeln bekannt sind, herrscht spürbar Krisenstimmung in der Branche. Oder ist es sogar Endzeitstimmung, fünf Jahre nach dem Start der Dialer in Deutschland? Fakt ist: Viele Anbieter von Dialer-Dienstleistungen fürchten, das neue Informationsfenster könnte die Umsätze künftig in den Keller schicken. Die Schuld an den neuen Vorgaben wird dabei gerne der „Regulierungswut“ in Deutschland, den Medien und einem „überzogenen“ Verbraucherschutz zugeschoben. Von eigenen Fehlern hört man dagegen wenig in der Dialer-Szene. Dass in den letzten eineinhalb Jahren gut eine halbe Million Dialer für illegal erklärt werden mussten, weil sie nicht den Regeln entsprachen? Dass Umsätze stets weit wichtiger waren als vernünftige Kostenangaben auf Seiten und Programmen? Dass Kinder und Jugendliche von der Branche zur geeigneten Beute für 30-Euro-Dialer erklärt wurden? Das verschweigt man gerne in der Szene – oder verdrängt es lieber. 

Vom Ende des Dialers mag allerdings – noch – keiner reden in der Branche. Im Gegenteil: Es klingt fast wie Durchhalteparolen, was in den Branchenforen gepostet wird. Von marginalen Umsatzschwankungen ist da die Rede, von guten Schnitten und zufriedenen Kunden. Die Wahrheit dürfte etwas differenzierter sein. Gleich mehrere Größen der Branche warfen diese Woche das Handtuch. Allen voran die Global Netcom GmbH. Die Stornos hätten einfach überhand genommen, erklärte das Unternehmen per Newsletter und kündigte zugleich an, dass „die Paymentlösung "Dialer" somit nicht mehr bei Global Netcom zur Verfügung“ stehe. Dass das Unternehmen dabei offenbar auch gleich die Partner-Auszahlungen für die Monate März und April einbehielt, wie es im Branchenforum „Dialercenter.de“ heißt, sorgte für entsprechende Empörung bei den betroffenen Partnern. 

Kurz und trocken verabschiedete sich dagegen die Online Ideas GmbH aus dem Geschäft. „Hiermit möchten wir Ihnen für Ihre Partnerschaft danken und teilen Ihnen die Einstellung des SMS Stadt Partnerprogramms zum 1.5.2005 mit“, erklärte die Firma, die vor einem Jahr in die Schlagzeilen geraten war. Damals ging das Unternehmen gegen das beliebte Schutzprogramm Antivir vor, weil dieses Dialer als gefährlich einstufte (Dialerschutz.de berichtete). Und als dritter im Bunde zog diese Woche die Headix GmbH einen Schlussstrich: Sie versteigert ihr komplettes Portfolio an Dialer-Programmen bei ebay. „Die Firma orientiert sich derzeit auf Offline Geschäfte und benötigt dazu ein Startkapital welches in der Größe leider nicht vorhanden ist“, heißt es bei der Versteigerung – in der zugleich erklärt wird, die Programme hätten in den letzten Jahren 500.000 Euro Umsatz eingebracht.

Das Ende des Zahlungsmittels Dialers?

Ist damit tatsächlich das Ende des Zahlungsmittels Dialer in Deutschland eingeläutet? „Der Dialer ist tot“, titelt das Underground-Szenemagazin „gulli.de“ schon prägnant, eine Schlagzeile, die auch der Branchendienst „intern.de“ gerne aufgriff. Soweit dürfte es freilich noch nicht sein. Der Anbieter Aconti etwa, ein Unternehmen, das selbst in Zeiten des schlimmsten Dialer-Unwesens kaum jemals negativ auffiel, hat bereits Dialer am Start, die den neuen Vorgaben der Regulierungsbehörde entsprechen (siehe Bild unten). Und auch die Berliner Mainpean, Deutschlands größter Anbieter von Einwählprogrammen, kündigte erst kürzlich einen „komplett neu programmierten“ Dialer „mit innovativen Features“ an. Etliche ausländische Anbieter sind ebenfalls noch fleißig auf dem Markt und scheinen sich dabei eher wenig um deutsche Regeln und Gesetze zu kümmern. Das Ende des Dialers in Deutschland scheint noch nicht gekommen – die Stunde der Wahrheit schon eher. 

cu,

Sascha

Zum Bericht: http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=256
Zur laufenden Diskussion: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=10050


----------

